# Curious Feather Question



## SwitzDandelion (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a barred rock hen who is very old (we can't remember for sure, but we estimate at least 6 years, maybe even 8). Her age isn't much of a problem, other than the fact that she doesn't move around as quickly as she used to, but I noticed that lately her feathers have been strange. 

Most of the feathers on her back are still all wrapped up in the hard casings that you can find at the bases of new feathers, which I've never seen before. It feels like sticks on her back because they're all still encased, although they're long enough to be perfectly full-grown feathers. I may not be describing this very well, and I don't know if there is an actual term for the stuff, but I know it usually flakes off after a certain point and it doesn't usually stay on the whole feather like this.

I'm not too worried about it, since she doesn't seem unhealthy, and I'm aware that she could be nearing the end of her natural life. I'm just curious if anyone else has come across anything like this, or has a theory as to why they're not growing normally. I just noticed today that she has a few mites as well which I have to treat, but it seems unlikely that those are connected. 

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have read about others who have experienced this. Age does not seem to play a part in why it happens. It was suggested that if they do not come off on their own to gently remove them by either crushing the casing or if its not painful sliding it off the feather.


----------

